# TSDS Launch Pad Question??



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried to scratch build the rolling towers to go along with Henry's PL launch pad? I'd love to see pictures. If anyone's posted pics, please point me to the link........or the Hobbytalk thread from days gone by! Hobbytalk is so huge, it's virtually impossible to find old posts with random search words. :wave:

Picture from an unknown website:

http://ragjr.com/j2_6.jpg


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Has anyone ever tried to scratch build the rolling towers to go along with Henry's PL launch pad? I'd love to see pictures. If anyone's posted pics, please point me to the link........or the Hobbytalk thread from days gone by! Hobbytalk is so huge, it's virtually impossible to find old posts with random search words. :wave:
> 
> Picture from an unknown website:
> 
> http://ragjr.com/j2_6.jpg


I'm think about giving it a try-those girder like structures are easily found at places like Plastruct, and it couldn't be too hard to scratch build the vehicles they rest on.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree. Check out the spot lamps at the top ends of the towers. I think this could be a fun easy scratch build for the moderately experienced person. Make a great diaroma with a night picture of the background....lit cardboard picture from behind...hmmmm


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

liskorea317 said:


> I'm think about giving it a try-those girder like structures are easily found at places like Plastruct, and it couldn't be too hard to scratch build the vehicles they rest on.


I've always wanted to include them. But, with the "girder" components at over $6.00 each (my cost) times 6 pcs _per tower_, it would have simply pushed the price too high.

They can easily be built from the components available from Plastruct, some sheet styrene, and a block of wood with wheels!

Pic of one just taped together and diagram w/ part numbers and manufacturer.

I'll build it one day!

--Henry


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in the process of building them, don't have the wheeled bases done yet but the towers are pretty much finished. (2 of them in this pic anyway)

I used .040" Evergreen for all the parts, lots of cutting & glueing!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

The original gantry towers are at the Sci-Fi Museum in Seattle. They're in beautiful, original condition. I love the fact they run on tracks, just like the crawler at Cape Canaveral.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

kdaracal said:


> ...Check out the spot lamps at the top ends of the towers. I think (the gantry towers) could be a fun easy scratch build for the moderately experienced person. Make a great diaroma _*with a night picture of the background....lit cardboard picture from behind...hmmmm*_


(Empasis mine.)

Hi Henry, 

I took a very cursory look at your Product Announcement thread, and didn't see anything about this. Did you decide against offering a launch area backdrop poster to go with your launch pad?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

neat idea, but the room to display it all wood have just to much.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I recall, in the past, that Lunar Models had this as a kit once.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Excellent job on the ganties


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

woof359 said:


> neat idea, but the room to display it all wood have just to much.


Chuck, if one has the shelf space for a Moebius J2 _and_ Henry's launch pad, they _will_ have the wall space for the backdrop.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I looked at making wood and cast epoxy kits of the gantry towers w/lights n such but thought that I'd have to charge a zillion dollars for the 8 kits anyone would buy. Same goes for the 18" version. I don't even think I'd do them to go with my 4 footer.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chuck Eds said:


> I'm in the process of building them, don't have the wheeled bases done yet but the towers are pretty much finished. (2 of them in this pic anyway)
> 
> I used .040" Evergreen for all the parts, lots of cutting & glueing!


Very nice! I love that whole diaroma idea-towers lit, poster backdrop lit from behind... so cool.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

toyroy said:


> Chuck, if one has the shelf space for a Moebius J2 _and_ Henry's launch pad, they _will_ have the wall space for the backdrop.


It'll have to be a big shelf! 

btw- forgot to mention, that's a LM 16.5" JII.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Very nice! I love that whole diaroma idea-towers lit, poster backdrop lit from behind... so cool.


Thanks! I had started it years & years ago & recently got a burst of energy to finally finish it. Ideally I'd like to do a video of the lift-off...IN COLOR!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Chuck Eds said:


> I'm in the process of building them, don't have the wheeled bases done yet but the towers are pretty much finished. (2 of them in this pic anyway)
> 
> I used .040" Evergreen for all the parts, lots of cutting & glueing!


Those are great! Are you going to do the third tower as well? It would be nice to see one from all angles. Any more pictures?
Thanks!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> I looked at making wood and cast epoxy kits of the gantry towers w/lights n such but thought that I'd have to charge a zillion dollars for the 8 kits anyone would buy...


I've been wondering about the possibilities of a laser-cut cardstock tower model.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Cardstock maybe a great idea for the towers.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

Well ,I have one in the mail somewhere, well see how it looks when i get it together, its gonna have its own custom made shelf any way.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

woof359 said:


> Well ,I have one in the mail somewhere, well see how it looks when i get it together, its gonna have its own custom made shelf any way.


Where is it from, woof359, and what is the material?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

woof359 said:


> Well ,I have one in the mail somewhere, well see how it looks when i get it together, its gonna have its own custom made shelf any way.


I just sent you an email about it -- it's on the way!

For those interested, I am working on launch towers, but I'm going to sell just the base (tractor) units, and you can get the other parts you need from Plastruct direct. I'm going to try to make them hollow inside so you can hide batteries and put spotlights at the top of them, just like the studio prop was. I'm just not going to go to the bother of investing hundreds of dollars on plastruct parts that may or may not sell, if you know what I mean! The launch pad kit is not a big seller, it takes up a lot of space, and then when you add that it is an "add-on" that requires the purchase of a launch pad kit to start with, I really don't think "Launch Pad Towers" are going to be a big seller. 

However there is enough interest here to do something up, and it's in line just behind another project that I'm working on -- more info on THAT later!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

toyroy said:


> I've been wondering about the possibilities of a laser-cut cardstock tower model.


Nah -- too flimsy. Plus, it would be almost as much money to have them laser cut out of cardboard as it would to have them cut out of plastic. See my post above -- there is a solution in the works!

--Henry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

g_xii said:


> I just sent you an email about it -- it's on the way!
> 
> For those interested, I am working on launch towers, but I'm going to sell just the base (tractor) units, and you can get the other parts you need from Plastruct direct. I'm going to try to make them hollow inside so you can hide batteries and put spotlights at the top of them, just like the studio prop was. I'm just not going to go to the bother of investing hundreds of dollars on plastruct parts that may or may not sell, if you know what I mean! The launch pad kit is not a big seller, it takes up a lot of space, and then when you add that it is an "add-on" that requires the purchase of a launch pad kit to start with, I really don't think "Launch Pad Towers" are going to be a big seller.
> 
> ...


Henry,
I've been on the ledge on buying your launch pad, but this will be the clencher to push me over the edge to buy the set(s)!!!:wave:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Sounds great, Henry! 

If I were in your position, I wouldn't even supply the sheet for the base. I'd just provide scale plans, and the parts that are hard to bash or scratchbuild.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

g_xii said:


> I just sent you an email about it -- it's on the way!
> 
> For those interested, I am working on launch towers, but I'm going to sell just the base (tractor) units, and you can get the other parts you need from Plastruct direct. I'm going to try to make them hollow inside so you can hide batteries and put spotlights at the top of them, just like the studio prop was. I'm just not going to go to the bother of investing hundreds of dollars on plastruct parts that may or may not sell, if you know what I mean! The launch pad kit is not a big seller, it takes up a lot of space, and then when you add that it is an "add-on" that requires the purchase of a launch pad kit to start with, I really don't think "Launch Pad Towers" are going to be a big seller.
> 
> ...


I'd probably buy the basic tractor units and get the plastruct parts later!
This would be great!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

liskorea317 said:


> Those are great! Are you going to do the third tower as well? It would be nice to see one from all angles. Any more pictures?
> Thanks!


Thanks! The third tower is done but I had run out of red primer. Going to do the tractor bases out of wood w/ a sheet plastic veneer & a buddy w/ a lathe is going to do the wheels.

More pics as it progresses...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cant wait to see what the secret project is. Whats the word on the cores Henry? Any good news. I have a question too. I already glued my radar pieces together. Do I have to break it apart? does the radar fit into the light circuit in the dome?


----------

